# Conversion table for black powder?



## 1shotwade

Just didn't know how else to state it. How do you convert say 100 grains of FFF equals ??? grains of FF ? Got to be a table or something out there.

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

when you add an F you reduce by 10%-15% when you reduce an F you work up slowly 5gr at a time till you find what your looking for 

so if you shoot 70gr FF you would reduce to 60gr FFF

the other simple way to work up a load for a new gun is to start with as many grains as the caliber of the rifle 50 gr for a 50 cal and work up 5 gr at a time till you find your accuracy , when accuracy drops off go back to where you had it

I prefer FFFg to FFg for most round ball shooting it is the same price and I can use less of the FFFg and seem to get a more complete burn with it 

I know people say it is for 45al and under but with a little reduction it can be used just fine and a 50 and 54 probably even into the 20ga trade guns but it is a matter of reducing the load appropriatly


----------



## FireMaker

3f is a great all around powder. We use it in all our BP guns for charge and prime. Tends to be less dirty, more burn and sucks up less moisture than 4f. I also use it in my 1" swivel gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

FireMaker said:


> 3f is a great all around powder. We use it in all our BP guns for charge and prime. Tends to be less dirty, more burn and sucks up less moisture than 4f. I also use it in my 1" swivel gun.


where are you buying powder these days , I notice my dealer addictedtoblackpowder.com isn't stocking the diamondback 3fg I have been using 

not sure where you are but I was already driving 2 hours into Illinois to pick up my powder


----------



## 1shotwade

FireMaker said:


> 3f is a great all around powder. We use it in all our BP guns for charge and prime. Tends to be less dirty, more burn and sucks up less moisture than 4f. I also use it in my 1" swivel gun.



I think FFF burns much more complete with less fouling that FF,but I would assume FFFF would be cleaner that FFF. What is in FFFF that is not as effective at burning with less fouling that FFF ?

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

dry 4FG should be cleaner than 3FG but it also has smaller grain size, more surface area and some find it to take on more moisture because of this 

4FG also being finer burns faster and is thought of as a priming powder

would it work for reduced target loads , it probably would just fine , I just haven't tried it an most would warn against it 

in a muzzle loader only about 80 gr of FF can burn in in a 32 in barrel , you might get a bit more FFF to burn in that same 32 inches , you could probably get even more FFFF to burn in that distance 

so the safety is there that you just pushed the ball down so it can't be that hard to push back out , there is no room to build up pressure then reach a blockage as long as you seated the ball on the powder and even if you double charged with 160gr of powder not much more than 80 could actually burn in the barrel

also traditionally think hand forged barrel a proof load was 4x the normal max load so is 100 gr was the recommended max load then it should have been proofed with 400gr 4 times while in a test block fired remotely then checked for cracks if non were present then it was fitted to a stock

the concern is that if you used a full charge of 4FG it could go over pressure or at least more easily then 2FG or 3FG


----------



## 1shotwade

Good info guys! thanks!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

4F is used as the main charge powder in some cap and ball loads , but generally your limited to 30gr volume in a lot of cap and ball cylinders , it helps velocity with the shorter barrel but is advised only for strong cap and ball guns like a ruger old army


----------

